# In Memory of Misty



## jking

We lost our sweet girl Misty on October 18, 2013. She had been so healthy and strong, we had no idea anything was wrong with her. Tiger was also very sick at the time and we never expected to lose Misty first. I found her under the bed, in distress. She was gasping for air and crying out. I rushed her to the vet's office. They put her on Oxygen and tried to stabilized her. An Xray revealed a large tumor on one of her kidneys. There was nothing they could do. My husband came from work and we were able to say good bye and be with her as she crossed the bridge. Misty was my husband's cat first, he adopted her in 2000 well before we had met. We were both devastated by her loss, and I still feel guilty for not knowing she was sick and not helping her more. Rest in Peace sweet girl, Mommy misses you so much


----------



## Marcia

I am so sorry for your loss not long ago! I know this must hurt to relive the day you lost her. There is nothing I can say to relieve your guilt, but you just did not know, nor did you have any inkling that her time was near. Sometimes these things happen. I hope you can take comfort in the fact that you loved each other very, very much and she was blessed to have had such a caring, compassionate mommy.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I am so sorry for your loss; I know just how heart-rending it is to lose a beloved baby you have had many years with and never expected to be sick. I have struggled with losing my Mocha in December and still feel guilty about decisions I made and, with hindsight, I see all the clues that she was sick now. 

The pain gradually lessens, the ache of missing her gradually numbs, but her memory will never leave you... I still sense Mocha around when I really need her.... 

I hope Misty and Tiger have both sent you a beautiful rainbow from Heaven....


----------



## cat owner again

I see you did lose your two so close together. I know this is difficult. I seem to lose people and pets very close together. I also had a dog that in hindsight could put together behaviors that fit with cancer but you know it was not really evident when it was happening. Hindsight is 20/20. It is so good you both got to say goodbye and reassure her of your love. RIP Misty and Tiger.


----------



## marie5890

RIP to both Misty and Tiger. 
Gentle hugs to you, too.

I lost my Blues in Aug of 2012, then 10mweeks later, Rhythm. When they go so close, it adds to the deep hurt and trauma.

Paw prayers for all of you.


----------



## jking

Thank you all for your very kind thoughts and comments.


----------



## jking

Mochas Mommy said:


> I am so sorry for your loss; I know just how heart-rending it is to lose a beloved baby you have had many years with and never expected to be sick. I have struggled with losing my Mocha in December and still feel guilty about decisions I made and, with hindsight, I see all the clues that she was sick now.
> 
> The pain gradually lessens, the ache of missing her gradually numbs, but her memory will never leave you... I still sense Mocha around when I really need her....
> 
> I hope Misty and Tiger have both sent you a beautiful rainbow from Heaven....


I am so sorry for your loss too. My husband and I both feel Misty and Tiger's presence here with us. I also sense them around when I need them.


----------



## jking

marie5890 said:


> RIP to both Misty and Tiger.
> Gentle hugs to you, too.
> 
> I lost my Blues in Aug of 2012, then 10mweeks later, Rhythm. When they go so close, it adds to the deep hurt and trauma.
> 
> Paw prayers for all of you.


Thank you. I am so sorry about Blues and Rhythm. It is extremely hard to lose them so close together.


----------



## emilyatl

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost one of my boys Jem on October 28, 2013 after he was diagnosed with cancer 6 weeks earlier. After he was diagnosed, I really beat myself up for not noticing something was wrong sooner. Even if I had, I know there's nothing I could have done to prevent it. It's normal for us to blame ourselves and wonder what the outcome might have been if we'd done something differently. I honestly don't know if we ever fully overcome that sense of guilt that we place on ourselves. I know it's easier said that done, but try to focus on the good times you had with Misty and the joy she brought to your life instead of the sadness from losing her. (((Hugs)))


----------



## jking

emilyatl said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost one of my boys Jem on October 28, 2013 after he was diagnosed with cancer 6 weeks earlier. After he was diagnosed, I really beat myself up for not noticing something was wrong sooner. Even if I had, I know there's nothing I could have done to prevent it. It's normal for us to blame ourselves and wonder what the outcome might have been if we'd done something differently. I honestly don't know if we ever fully overcome that sense of guilt that we place on ourselves. I know it's easier said that done, but try to focus on the good times you had with Misty and the joy she brought to your life instead of the sadness from losing her. (((Hugs)))


Thank you, I'm so sorry for your loss too. I think you are right, and I know that I will always feel guilty about Misty but I will try to focus on the good times.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Always in your heart...


----------



## koshechka

I am very sorry for your loss. Please don't blame yourself. Cats are such masters of hiding pain. It's also possible with the particular type of tumor there were no symptoms until the tumor got too big or spread. But even if you found it sooner, it's still cancer. It's hardly unlikely that any treatment would've helped.

We always blame ourselves, I am still wondering about my Mashka, or even with my mom's cancer if I could've done something different, taken her to a different hospital, called the doctor sooner. It so natural for us to second guess ourselves. But there is really nothing you could've done.


----------



## Blumpy710

I feel your pain. Love my little girls and hope you find peace.


----------



## jking

Thank you all for your kindness


----------



## jking

It was one year ago that Misty crossed the Bridge. It was an unexpected loss that left me blindsided. 
I still think of her every day and I miss her very much. She will always be in my heart. 
Rest In Peace sweet Misty girl.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Judy, Misty certainly was a Beautiful Girl...
Misty's waiting patiently...and she has a lot of kitty friends to keep her company...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy

((((((Hugs))))))) I know just hard hard these anniversary dates are. I am sure your heart has never forgotten Misty. She is healthy and active and playing with all our fur-babies at the Bridge....but it is here that she is missed. I hope you feel her presence tonight.


----------



## jking

Thank you Sharon and Mochas Mommy.


----------



## spirite

We always miss them, but the anniversary, and especially the first one, is just so difficult.  Lots of hugs to you Judy.


----------



## Jetlaya67

I am sorry for the loss of Mist and Tiger. I am sure they knew how much you and your husband loved them.


----------



## marie5890

(((((HUGS)))))) a year later. For those of us deeply connected, there is always an element of "love love miss miss" no matter how much time as past

We, well my sister and BIL, just lost their P'Cake yesterday. Here is hoping that Misty and Tiger get to meet our P'Cake


----------



## Arianwen

Very sorry for you - please don't feel guilty for not knowing she was ill - console yourself that for whatever reason she didn't suffer for long.


----------



## jking

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Marie, I am so sorry about P'cake. 
I hope Misty, Tiger and P'cake are running and playing together today.

Judy


----------

